# How to use a breaking stick



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

*What is a break stick*
A break stick is a device made to be inserted in the mouth of a pit bull (behind the molars) to gently pry open and release its grip on an object or another animal. This is a safety item every pit bull owner should possess.
*
Why Every Responsible Pit Bull Owner needs a Break Stick*
Because the pit bull has been bred for their fighting abilities, they can inflict serious injury to other dogs if the fight is not broken up quickly and efficiently. Even the most well-behaved pit bull could potentially fight one day. A break stick can easily help you get the pit bull to release another dog. This, in no way, means the pit bull has "locking jaws". That is a myth. Pit Bulls have the tenacity to hold on, and the break stick gives the owner the ability to get the dog's jaws open. Keep in mind that most dogs fight differently than pit bulls. The pit bull will get a solid grip and then hold and shake. The break stick has been designed to break their grip.

*How to use the Break Stick*
Insert the break stick behind the molars where the gap is found. Turn the break stick. The turning action should open the dog's jaws enough so you can pull the dog back by the collar.

Secure the dog the stick is being used on. Straddle the dog with your legs. Squeeze them around the lower portion of the body. The back legs are essentially the drive train. Strength come from the rear legs. (shaking / tugging) You want to immobilize the back legs to prevent the dogs from moving/turning to avoid the stick. Grab the subject dog by the scruff of the neck. ( Back of neck) then insert the angled end between the opening in the rear of mouth. ( molars) If the dog has hold of another dog, there will generally be a space. In the instances where an exceptionaly hard biting dog leaves little room for a stick, try to work it in when the dog changes position or holds. Stick should be made of good wood (IE: cocobola), plastic or fiberglass. Not metal, as it may hurt the dog and break teeth. It should be angled like a door stop. ( Hammer handles break) The twist is the key.

*Dos and Don'ts of break sticks*
Please do not attempt to use a break stick on other breeds of dogs. Other breeds, when in a fight, will usually do alot of snapping and biting instead of getting a solid grip.

Try to practice and get comfortable with the break stick before you actually will need to use it.

Keep in mind the limitations of the break stick and have alternative methods at your disposal.

Thank you and please be responsible!


----------

